# Grooming dvd



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

I did a Google search but cannot find Deb Oster grooming dvd for sale. Any ideas?


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Anybody have this DVD? Where did u purchase it? I cannot find it anywhere. I see it mentioned on this site more then once as a good grooming DVD.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Their website is Kristil golden retrievers if I remember correctly. They sold their DVD from that site. It was also sold from the website of Everything Golden. Good luck.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to add that the name of the DVD is "See The Difference".


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

See the Difference

Her breeder website seems to be down, but this link has her contact info.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> See the Difference
> 
> Her breeder website seems to be down, but this link has her contact info.


I had seen that, but i am hesitant to send money to that address since the website didnt work anymore. I cant confirm its actually her at that address anymore. Hard to believe no retailers carry it.


----------

